# Rips-holes-and washouts??



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

A few weeks ago some kind sole posted some info and descriptions of rips and such. I failed to save it.If someone has it please post it again. I am having trouble reading the beach with all the wind and high surf we have had as of late. Thanks for your help. Mike Atwood-Pace, FL


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I remember the post you are talking about. If I'm right it had a picture attached to it with the descriptions labeled. i don't have it saved either.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here you go.

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic77232-17-1.aspx


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Or.....

Do Google earth and search ocal beachesto have and idea. Not that ll the holes/washouts be theresince the free version is a few years old , but my guess is that some of them actually reformed on the same spot after Ivan Dennis etc....give it a try....you'll have a wider perspective there. Good luck.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info fellas. This is such a helpful site with nice people. Just the ticket for a rookie like me. Thanks again!!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Fishermon (3/19/2008)*Or.....
> 
> Do Google earth and search ocal beachesto have and idea. Not that ll the holes/washouts be theresince the free version is a few years old , but my guess is that some of them actually reformed on the same spot after Ivan Dennis etc....give it a try....you'll have a wider perspective there. Good luck.


Actually after the "Beach [email protected] soak the landowners inland and protect the rich bastards that built on the sand bar -Renourishment:doh" the holes and such don't form anything like they used to in the prestine sugar white quartz sand. 

...stepping off the soapbox...

So you have to try and get away from where they dumped the dredge material and head to areas that still form large deep holes. Pensacola took care of you and opened the road past the dredge spoil - Navarre STILL hasn't opened the gate to the road. I walk down the road around the gate about a half mile and it gets much better! Also very few folks fishing when you walk a little ways.

:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------

